# Diagrama piano Casio LK-170



## KareDany (Mar 14, 2017)

Un buen día para todos en forosdeelectronica. 
Necesito de vuestra ayuda para encontrar el manual de servicio o esquema eléctrico del piano Casio LK-170. El mismo no enciende( no Power ON). He revisado el adaptador de línea, y está bien (entrega los 9 volts de DC). El conector hembra de entrada del piano (Jack de DC) también está sin problemas, incluso el voltaje de 9 volts del adaptador llega al interior del piano. Me impresiona que el circuito de detección electrónico que poseen estos pianos Casio cuando se conectan a la red de corriente alterna (120volts/60 Hz) y que hacen que el micro seleccione de alimentación por baterías a la del adaptador no está funcionando adecuadamente. Los 9 volts del adaptador llegan hasta dos circuitos integrados con la numeración 450M5W 522N05(?)
( que parecen ser reguladores de voltaje para 5 volts conmutables ON-OFF del piano, pero no tengo data-sheet de los mismos). Agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda o sugerencia que me puedan brindar.
Saludos:
KareDany.


----------



## Dan Mar (Jun 8, 2021)

Hola, se que este tema ya es algo atrasado, tengo el mismo problema con mi lk-260, sólo quería saber si pudiste solucionarlo para tener alguna referencia, saludos


----------

